# 2GB + 4GB = 6GB RAM? (kompatibel?)



## IceTeaSuchti (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Schwester hat mir ihren Laptop überlassen, um ihn etwas auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Es handelt sich um folgendes Gerät:

Name: Lenovo B50-30 (MCA23GE)
Betriebssystem: Windows Professional 64 Bit
Prozessor: Intel Celeron 2815 / 1.86 GHz (Dual Core)
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 2 GB DDR3L SDRAM | 1066 MHz / PC3-12800 | SO DIMM 204-PIN

Weitere technische Daten: Lenovo B50-30 (MCA23GE) - CHIP

Mir fiel sofort auf, dass dieser mehr als langsam läuft, obwohl er nicht sonderlich zugemüllt ist. Deshalb würde ich ihr gern einen weiteren RAM Riegel besorgen. Das Mainboard bietet noch einen zweiten Steckplatz und unterstützt insgesamt 8 GB RAM. Anstatt aber einen gleichkapazitären zu kaufen, überlege ich, gleich einen 4 GB Riegel zu nehmen.

Meine Frage nun dazu: Kann Windows so mit 6GB RAM rechnen?


----------



## KrHome (3. November 2015)

Ja natürlich, wieso denn nicht? 

Die Frage welche Riegel man wie kombiniert stellt sich eigentlich nur, wenn es um das Thema Mainboad und Multi-Channel (Dual, Triple, Quad...) geht. Windows ist es vollkommen egal, wie die Riegel physisch aussehen.

edit:
Es muss sich natürlich um ein 64 Bit Windows handeln!


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (3. November 2015)

Es handelt sich um ein 64 Bit System.

Ich habe von mehreren Seiten gehört und gelesen, dass sich nur Arbeitsspeicher mit exakt denselben Werten miteinander vertragen und, dass solche "Experimente" wie 2 GB + 4 GB ein Glücksspiel sind. "Oft nutzt der Rechner nur den schlechteren Riegel oder schafft es nur ins BIOS" - solche Sachen eben.
Selbst ein Elektrotechnik-Lehrer, den ich fragte, war skeptisch zu dem Thema (obwohl er sich ansonsten einwandfrei mit der Materie auskennt).

Edit: Falls Daten des Mainboards eine Rolle spielen: Ich finde leider keine Angaben, welches verbaut ist.


----------



## KrHome (3. November 2015)

Das ist Blödsinn. Ich hab schon zu Athlon XP Zeiten Systeme mit verschiedenen Riegeln zusammengeschraubt, weil sie grade rumlagen und das Risiko für Inkompatibilitäten ist sehr gering. Dass du dein System mit z.B. einem 1333er und einem 1600er Riegel natürlich nicht mit 1600MHz takten solltest, sollte aber wohl klar sein.


----------



## LP96 (3. November 2015)

Das klappt natürlich problemlos. Hab in meinem Desktop im moment 2x2GB 133MHz und 2x4GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM drin und es läuft.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (3. November 2015)

Also würde beispielsweise dieser hier passen? 4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3L-1600 SO-DIMM CL11 Single

Der läuft zwar unter einen höheren Frequenz aber ansonsten müsste der gehen, oder?
Was ist mit der Spannung? Der o. g. Riegel hat 1,35 V. Ich weiß nicht, womit der derzeitig eingebaute arbeitet.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (4. November 2015)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (4. November 2015)

..Ich würde mir den Riegel gern bestellen. Könnte das bitte noch jemand so absegnen?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (4. November 2015)

Du kannst auch 1066 MHz kaufen, mehr lässt der Prozessor und der bereits verbaute Speicher eh nicht zu. Dual Channel unterstützt der Speichercontroller anscheinend leider ja auch nicht.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Komischerweise haben die 1066 MHz Module eine andere JEDEC-Norm. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wichtig ist..
Und nochmal zum Thema Spannung. Der hier hat beispielsweise 1,35 V. Der im oberen Link 1,5 V.
Ich weiß nicht, was ich brauche bzw. ob der Unterschied überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.

Beispiel: 4GB Corsair Mac Memory DDR3-1066 SO-DIMM CL7 Single (1066 MHz)

Edit: Dieser Riegel ist sogar teuer.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich hab schon zu Athlon XP Zeiten Systeme mit verschiedenen Riegeln zusammengeschraubt, weil sie grade rumlagen.


Das war mit DDR1 auch noch etwas einfacher. Außerdem kann der Speichercontroller sehr wohl Dual Channel:
Intel® Celeron® Processor N2815 (1M Cache, up to 2.13 GHz) Specifications
Und da steht auch, dass nur DDR3L mit 1,35V funktioniert. Ob normale Riegel, die für 1,5V ausgelegt sind, auch mit 1,35V laufen, kann dir nur der Hersteller verraten. Solange die 1,35V nicht erwähnt werden, würde ich es beim Notebook nicht machen. Selbst beim Desktop ist dieses Undervolten mit Herausfinden der passenden Timings nicht mal eben erledigt. Da kaufe ich doch lieber gleich die Riegel, bei denen mir der Hersteller gleich die richtigen Timings mitliefert, inklusive Garantie dass sie bei 1,35V laufen.

Ganz allgemein: der Celeron 2815 ist nicht wirklich eine Rakete. Ist etwa auch noch eine Festplatte verbaut? Dann werden die 6GB eher homöopathisch wirken. Wenn man aus dem Teil wirklich noch was rausholen will, würde ich eher eine SSD und 2x 4GB im Dual Channel empfehlen. Ist natürlich ein etwas größerer Betrag, ob es dir das Wert ist, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Danke für die umfangreiche Antwort.
Es ist eine 320GB Festplatte verbaut.

Ich glaube das wäre es nicht wert. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um den Laptop meiner Schwester. Sie brauch ihn auch "nur" zum Surfen, Musik hören, Textverarbeitung etc. Sie braucht also kein High-End-Produkt.

Du meinst 6GB bringen kaum etwas. Ich denke dabei auch eher an die Stabilisation des Betriebssystems. Seitdem W7 64 Bit darauf läuft, habe ich das Gefühl, dass er noch langsamer als zuvor läuft, obwohl er ja neu aufgesetzt wurde. Möglicherweise war vorher (W8) 32Bit installiert, habe ich leider nicht nachgesehen. Ich dachte also daran, dass W7 System gern mehr hätte, als nur 2GB RAM (vllt. weil jetzt 64 Bit).

Edit: Gestern beispielsweise hat er sich bereits beim Aktualisieren der Updates des Virenprogrammes aufgehangen. Nach ca. 30min Standbild entschied ich mich den Prozess zu beenden. Dabei waren nicht einmal andere Programme offen.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist meist auf 80% oder mehr ausgelastet, selbst wenn keine Programme geöffnet sind.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

Selbst mein i3 2130 2x 3,4GHz HT inklusive 8GB RAM ist ohne eine SSD schnarchlangsam. Sogar Firefox braucht eine Minute zum Starten. Der Windows Start, der Desktop, Steam, alles fühlt sich an wie mit ausgeworfenem Anker (Handbremse reicht dafür nicht mehr). Mit SSD fühlt es sich so an, wie es sein soll.

Ich sage nicht, dass das Upgrade von 2GB auf 6GB gar nichts bringt. Jedoch vermute ich, dass der Effekt nicht so ausgeprägt ist, wie erwartet.
Zum Arbeiten würden auch 4GB reichen, und zur Not kann man da sogar noch 32 Bit installieren. Letzteres sorgt nicht für einen Unterschied. Du kannst ja mal testen, ob es mit 4GB besser geht oder mit 6GB.
Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass sich eine SSD wesentlich lohnen würde.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt den 4GB Riegel bestellt. Der kostet auch nur ein paar Euro mehr als 2GB.

Nun ja, abgesehen vom Kostenpunkt müsste ich W7 ja noch einmal installieren. Eigentlich hatte es mir gereicht, von W8 auf W7 zu downgraden. Das war ein mehr mühseliger Weg. 

Hat das Mainboard noch einen zweiten Festplatten-Slot?


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Eventuell kannst du aber den DVD-Brenner durch eine Festplatte ersetzen.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Ist das für Laien ohne weiteres machbar? Also einfach DVD-Brenner ab, Festplatte dran?

Habe grade nachgeschaut wie teuer eine 64GB SSD wäre. Das ist es meiner Schwester sicher nicht wert.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

Dann fang erst mal mit den 4GB an. Und eben auch testen, was schneller ist.

War das jetzt eine Neuinstallation von Windows oder ein Downgrade?

128GB SSD gibt es für unter 70eur, 256GB für unter 100eur. Eine Menge Schotter für einen Celeron, gebe ich zu.

Der Umbau geht. Es hängt davon ab, wie viele Schrauben du öffnen musst, und wie versteckt die sind. Bei meinem alten Notebook ist das Laufwerk mit zwei Schrauben gesichert. Eine ist direkt von unten zugänglich. Die andere ist unter der Tastatur, und um die abzubauen muss ich unten zwei Klappen öffnen und nochmal zwei Schrauben lösen.
Bei professionelleren Notebooks ist unten rechts am Laufwerk ein Hebel, den muss man nur umlegen und das Laufwerk fliegt raus.
Einbau in den Rahmen geht schnell: Deckel öffnen, Festplatte einlegen, Festschrauben, Deckel schließen. Und danach wieder ins Notebook.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Es war eine Neuinstallation.
Mir erschien es am leichtesten die Festplatte auszubauen, in eine externes Gehäuse zu packen, an einen anderen Rechner anzuschließen, zu formatieren, wieder in den Laptop einzusetzen und W7 mit CD zu installieren.
Da ich keine Mainboard CD von ihr bekam musste ich mir danach alle Treiber aus dem Netz zusammen suchen. Das war ein Akt...

Ich werde mal sehen, was die zusätzlichen 4GB bringen und das Ergebnis meiner Schwester präsentieren. Wie gesagt, sie erwartet kein High-End-Produkt. Mal abwarten, ob eine SSD nötig wird.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

Formatieren geht auch am Anfang der Installation 

Aber wenn du eine Festplatte ausbauen kannst, dann kannst du auch einen Brenner durch eine Festplatte ersetzen, macht von der Schwierigkeit her keinen Unterschied.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Wie denn das?

Okay, ich denke, dass ich das schaffe.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

Formatieren:
http://www.supportnet.de/articleima...on-Festplatte-auswaehlen-Groesse-eingeben.png
Supportnet Tipp: Windows 7 Installation - Festplatte partitionieren

Einbau der Festplatte:
Zweiter Schritt: Einbau der Festplatte in das OptiBayHD-Kit - SSD statt DVD: Laufwerk über ODD-Schacht nachrüsten


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (5. November 2015)

Danke für die Links.

Ich melde mich noch einmal, sobald ich den Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut habe.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (6. November 2015)

Der Riegel ist bereits eingetroffen.
Ich habe ihn sofort eingebaut und den Laptop gestartet. Leider blieb er bei "Windows wird gestartet." hängen. Das Windows Logo erschien zudem nicht einmal.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2015)

Teste doch erstmal, ob der neue Riegel überhaupt funktioniert.

Entferne den alten Riegel, stecke den neuen RAM in diesen Slot,

und starte das Teil neu


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (6. November 2015)

Was ich bis jetzt probiert habe:

Beide Riegel drin: Windows bleibt hängen (wie oben beschrieben), im BIOS nachgesehen: es werden insgesamt 6144 MB Arbeitsspeicher erkannt
Riegel getauscht: Genau dasselbe, auch im BIOS
Nur den 4 GB Riegel drin: Windows startet ganz normal.


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2015)

Könnte ein Problem mit den Latenzen/Spannungen sein,

installiere mal CPU-Z - Download - CHIP

und poste dann den Reiter "Memory"


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (6. November 2015)

Gesagt - getan.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/5707ae-1446819386.png

Edit: Könnte es etwas mit dem BIOS zutun haben? Ich lese immer wieder im Internet davon, dass ein BIOS Update Abhilfe schaffen könne. Ich kann nur allerdings keins machen, da ich den Notebook Akku nicht habe, auf den das Update besteht.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (6. November 2015)

Habe übrigens noch ein weiteres Problem, wie ich gerade sehe,
Windows lässt sich mit meinem Product Key nicht aktivieren. Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint: "Mithilfe des eingegebenen Product Keys kann Windows auf diesem Computer nicht aktiviert werden."
Tolle Sache.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2015)

IceTeaSuchti schrieb:


> Gesagt - getan.
> 
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/5707ae-1446819386.png
> 
> Edit: Könnte es etwas mit dem BIOS zutun haben? Ich lese immer wieder im Internet davon, dass ein BIOS Update Abhilfe schaffen könne. Ich kann nur allerdings keins machen, da ich den Notebook Akku nicht habe, auf den das Update besteht.



Es wäre möglich, dass die Command Rate etwas zu straff sind, probiere mal sie auf 2T zu ändern 

Was sollte denn der Akku mit dem BIOS-Update zu tun haben?


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (7. November 2015)

Wie mache ich denn das? 

Man kann kein BIOS Update machen, wenn der Akku vom Notebook nicht eingesteckt ist. Die Fehlermeldung "please insert system battery" erscheint und das Programm wird beendet.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2015)

Die Command Rate stellst du im BIOS ein 

Achso, mit Notebooks kenne ich mich nicht so aus


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (7. November 2015)

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass man im BIOS viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten haben müsste, als mir hier angezeigt werden. Ich habe hier nur ein sehr spärliche Auswahl. Da ich keine Screenshots machen kann, habe ich einfach mal die Untermenüs abfotografiert:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/cb82d1-1446903885.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/110979-1446903988.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/fddb9d-1446904143.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/ea9e4b-1446904360.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/7e07e6-1446904463.jpg


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (7. November 2015)

[Doppelpost]


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2015)

Schaue mal in Bild1 unter Configuration nach


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (7. November 2015)

Okay.. und wo?


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2015)

IceTeaSuchti schrieb:


> Okay.. und wo?



Da musst du mal gucken 

Ich kenne das Teil doch nicht


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (7. November 2015)

Auf Bild 2 sieht man doch das Menü, das unter Configuration aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2015)

Sieht so aus, dass du hier keine systemrelevanten Einstellungen vornehmen kannst.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. November 2015)

Typisch Notebook BIOS. Da muss man wirklich Glück haben, dass neue Hardware funktioniert.
War früher mit IDE Laufwerken noch viel komplizierter. Deswegen habe ich mich nun vom Notebook verabschiedet und lieber einen Desktop gekauft.
Tut mir leid, ohne Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hast du schlechte Karten. Entweder es geht, oder es geht nicht.


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (10. November 2015)

Da ich sowieso bezweifle bei dem Teil einen Unterschied zwischen 4GB & 6GB RAM festzustellen, lass ich's an dieser Stelle gut sein. Der Wille war da. 
Trotzdem danke an euch.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2015)

Was machst du denn jetzt?


----------



## IceTeaSuchti (10. November 2015)

Ich lasse die 4GB im Laptop drin und fertig.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2015)

IceTeaSuchti schrieb:


> Ich lasse die 4GB im Laptop drin und fertig.



Jo, sollte schon reichen, bei dieser CPU


----------

